
The Secret History of Silicon Valley Part 14: Weapons System 117L and Corona - stakent
http://steveblank.com/2010/01/18/the-secret-history-of-silicon-valley-part-14-weapons-system-117l-and-corona/
======
wglb
This tells the story of early photorecon from space. The initial effort was
run like a startup.

Steve Blank's stuff continues to be of the highest quality of stuff posted
here on HN.

